

The Slow Death of Invoicing - SRM
https://medium.com/@sammadden/the-slow-death-of-invoicing-6e5843d46bed

======
yiggydyang
Isn't invoicing also a formal way of extending credit (or IOUs) to other
businesses. It makes perfect sense in the situation where there is high trust
between parties. However it sucks for the person extending the terms because
they're out of pocket until payment is made (if at all it is made)

~~~
SRM
Accounts payables/receivables makes complete sense for larger companies --
they are established, there is trust built between the 2 parties, and it gives
companies flexibility in managing their cash. But for micro businesses and
professionals whose counterparties are new in 50% of cases, the big-business
invoicing mentality actually creates more problems than it solves.

